# Can you stop a lyft line?



## DelaK (Dec 17, 2015)

Hey everyone, 

Dose anyone know how to stop a lyft line? Like in uber you have the option to stop new requests is there a way around it using lyft?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

DelaK said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Dose anyone know how to stop a lyft line? Like in uber you have the option to stop new requests is there a way around it using lyft?


Just keep driving.


----------



## DelaK (Dec 17, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> Just keep driving.


lol just keep driving so they cancel?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

DelaK said:


> lol just keep driving so they cancel?


Yup, Yesterday I was on my way home from 2 short bad trips, one gave me 1 star and I saw my average drop. I'm going over the bridge back home and I get a ping. It says 7 minutes and I try to look at where it is. I must have touched the screen and accepted, I just kept driving home, I figured the pax would see I'm getting farther away and cancel, even turned the app off, nope no cancel. turned the phone off, nope no cancel, I finally pull over near home and was gonna text him because now I'm like 20 minutes away in another town but he finally cancelled. the funny thing is I got the cancellation fee from Uber, I didn't even want it, but since they screwed me on the fee when I had to cancel for a 14 year old solo pax it was payback. I thought you had to be at their location to get the fee and it would have to say rider has arrived but I guess not


----------



## DelaK (Dec 17, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> Yup, Yesterday I was on my way home from 2 short bad trips, one gave me 1 star and I saw my average drop. I'm going over the bridge back home and I get a ping. It says 7 minutes and I try to look at where it is. I must have touched the screen and accepted, I just kept driving home, I figured the pax would see I'm getting farther away and cancel, even turned the app off, nope no cancel. turned the phone off, nope no cancel, I finally pull over near home and was gonna text him because now I'm like 20 minutes away in another town but he finally cancelled. the funny thing is I got the cancellation fee from Uber, I didn't even want it, but since they screwed me on the fee when I had to cancel for a 14 year old solo pax it was payback. I thought you had to be at their location to get the fee and it would have to say rider has arrived but I guess not


I was talking about lyft, in Uber you can stop new trips just so you know. After you except a pool you press the icon in the top right corner and there you can stop new requests.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

DelaK said:


> I was talking about lyft, in Uber you can stop new trips just so you know. After you except a pool you press the icon in the top right corner and there you can stop new requests.


We don't have pool here and I dont' drive for lyft but my advice still stands. just keep driving  and make them cancel. Then they will see what a bargain line sharing a rideshare for a cheaper fare gets them.


----------



## DelaK (Dec 17, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> We don't have pool here and I dont' drive for lyft but my advice still stands. just keep driving  and make them cancel. Then they will see what a bargain line sharing a rideshare for a cheaper fare gets them.


yeah most people would probably cancel especially here in sf. if more than 5 mins aways most people cancel anyway


----------



## DelaK (Dec 17, 2015)

I emailed lyft. For anyone else looking here you can toggle the "ON" driver mode button, which will switch you to "last ride" mode


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

DelaK said:


> I emailed lyft. For anyone else looking here you can toggle the "ON" driver mode button, which will switch you to "last ride" mode


Going to last ride mode on a Line ride does not stop additional riders being attached to the existing Line ride. Lyft can still attach more riders up until you drop and rate the last rider and get to the total screen.

I have seen rumor that ap mode might be effective to prevent more rides being put on the Line, but I've never tried.


----------

